# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  крайнее сообщение

## игорь

нельзя ли сделать так чтобы при нажатии на= крайнее сообщение=выходила не вся тема на пяти страницах а именно крайнее?? :shock:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Игорь, так уже давно сделано. Просто надо тыкать мышой в иконку рядом с автором крайнего сообщения (см. картинку)

----------


## игорь

спасибо-понял :oops:

----------

